# What do you use for duck ponds



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

Living south of the Red River, watering tanks are more common than natural ponds.  What have you used to build a smallish duck pond? I have thought that perhaps a heavier wading pool might work, but I am uncertain of the depth best suited to the ducks enjoyment. What have you found that works?

Thanks


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

A plastic kiddy pool. I have ducks and geese. They need to be able to submerge their eyes in water plus they love to bathe. They track a LOT of mud and crap in the water, so it needs to be changed regularly. A kiddy pool is deep enough for them yet light enough for me to tip over and empty. As an aside, I have their pool next to an elderberry patch which LOVES the water and nutrients.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep, I use the cheap kiddie wading pools for larger baths. They are nasty fast, so use one you can dump easily or get a bigger one and a dirty water pump. For winter and for smaller pens, I have the contractors tubs that are used to mix concrete in, both the bigger ones and the smaller. Unlike the kiddie pools, which last a couple of years and then crack, these are very durable and great for when ducks are confined or things ice up. I can fill one in the morning and dump it after bath time in the winter. 

Here's some youngin's having a good time:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sandbox, I had 3 for 100 ducks. And I had got all the sandboxes for free. I used the little tykes turtle sandboxes. They hold up well even in freezing weather. But they tend to freeze to the ground so they can't be dumped. I don't think greenSearcher has to worry about freezing though.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a blue kiddie pool like in the picture and a green turtle sandbox. They love it not matter what it looks like.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

I use the kiddie pools as well...they don't get dumped - I use buckets to empty them...pour the lovely mixture on my flowers and shrubs .... good for them and I'm not wasting the water


----------



## lilachill (Apr 2, 2006)

Found a shallow rectangular (30"x24")plastic tub at the hardware store. It is easy to dump and with a float valve the ducks and geese are happy.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

My thought is to use the dirty water pump to water the apple trees, works a charm.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I also use a kiddie pool, the ducks all Love it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2010)

I use one of those kiddie pools to. I only have 2 ducks but the water gets dirty fast and they are so easy to dump. This is my first year with ducks so I'll have to look for something a little stronger for winter cause I'm sure the water will freeze.


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been using a kiddie pool for my ducks for a year now and my ducks love it. Got it at Wally ( the senior working in the dept and I dug it out of the snow in January. Oh yeah, pools never fail in the summer! Now for the dummy moment. Twice a week I use a submersible pump to clean and refill the pool. I have been sending the water++(water+nutrients) out to the street and my garden is only 20 feet in the other direction. WHAT WAS I THINKING?????


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I always used the plastic kiddie pools in summer and I have a couple thick rubber horse waterers that aren't too deep that I use in the winter. They don't freeze too fast so the ducks get a nice little bath in the cold mornings and then the next day I pour some of the hot water over it upside down and the ice pops out like an icecube tray! It's funny to see a duck standing in the water while the steam rises around it...it's own personal hot tub - LOL


----------

